# My iphone/Optrix 82 day Trip in the Kawana Surf!!!



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Pretty stoked to get it back, recovered all contacts, photos, video etc. I have been using the phone for a month now, touch wood it is working fine. Old Mate who found it said there was a bit of moisture in the case. a week on rice and it came up perfect.   






.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Epic!!!
(and even more remarkable that it's still working!)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha very cool!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Dave that is just awesome. Great advert for that stuff. So I gather you don't have a pass code on your phone then?
> 
> Oh, and some cracking footage, you really are just a big kid.


 :lol: :lol: no pass code because this big kid needs his readers to see the screen normally, let alone in one of those cases.
here is an example of me taking photos while I am trying to get the video going :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

leftieant said:


> I think you need to sell the story to Optrix. Free cases for life.


Yea, I'll hit them up. :lol: If the lens wasn't sandblasted I'd still be able to use it I reckon.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Brilliant Dave! 

That six pack is obvious! And man, you _do_ have some surf skills.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great story and vid I can see you love living and playing in surf :lol: Restores your faith in human nature that someone went to the trouble to track you down.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Brilliant Dave!
> 
> That six pack is obvious! And man, you _do_ have some surf skills.


You are too kind Trev and re the six pack, I live by the old you are what you eat theory :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Great story and vid I can see you love living and playing in surf :lol: Restores your faith in human nature that someone went to the trouble to track you down.


Yes Sue, he was a lovely Scottish gentleman and had a couple of stories of his own to tell as well.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Dave, is it the XD5 you've got?


Sorry Indie I don't know what an XD5 is, sounds like an old ford with a miss.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

XD5 will be iPhone 5 version. I think Dave's is an iPhone 4 so, XD4.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's great, definitely contact them and see if they want to buy the story and footage.
You should get something for even just posting it, it is a hell of a recommendation for the case.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Amazing stuff. I always imagined anything lost would be miles away within a few tides. 400m away nearly 3 months later blows that theory away! :shock:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I forwarded this thread to optrix.com and was contacted by Peter the marketing manager who offered to replace my case and send a couple of other bits as well. How awesome is that?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I forwarded this thread to optrix.com and was contacted by Peter the marketing manager who offered to replace my case and send a couple of other bits as well. How awesome is that?


Very good of them. 

And what an endorsement for their case, cause surf is massive shocks and pressures, 24/7, for 82 days. Can't believe it survived. I hope they use your story for their advertising....they'd be mad if they didn't.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha! Epic video, looks like heaps of fun!  What a great story to get it back. Nice one!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that's a good story. Top surfing skills as well. Oh and the 6 pack of course; I won't b showing it 2 my wife, she has already seen HotRod and Brolans, one more could b the end of me.
I am still waiting 4 someone to find my red plastic and aluminium paddle lost at palmy in the surf, gee i miss it.


----------

